# 588 - The Drift - TSOALR



## FeedBot (Dec 20, 2006)

It’s a miracle. It’s a short chamber Boxer-Henry point-four-five caliber miracle! 

Don't forget to check out TSOALR


----------



## vacantghost (Feb 16, 2008)

lol xD haha, wtf?


----------

